# Rockstar SuperNova Thread



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I know there's only a couple weeks left but thought I'd start one anyway.

My thoughts:

House Band Rocks
Contestants are OK, nothing special
SuperNova as a band sucks the big one


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Go Lukas !!!


He's referred to as Skunk Boy on the Gear Page. :tongue: 

If he doesn't win, I'd like to see Toby get it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the only chance they've got is with Delana fronting them. After the first album she could then afford some decent musicians behind her. Or she could just hook up with the house band right now and save a lot of time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I know there's only a couple weeks left but thought I'd start one anyway.
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


Exactly right.


Gilby should avoid trying to play covers. His attempt at Salsbury Hill was a farce. Quite frankly, if he played like that at an audition for me he wouldn't get the gig.


The house band is ten times as good as Supernova in my opinion.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife and I've been watching since last season. Our POV is it's great fun to watch, even with all the goofs and grumbles.

We like it purely for it's entertainment value - the House Band is great - that's what hooked me in the first place. If Dilana weren't so into herself (it's all about her, with her) she would probably win, but with her logic taking the last train & her emotions taking over, she probably won't now.

Agree that Supernova's material reeks - what are these guys thinking of? Is this "gig" equivalent to Tommy's "Back to College" TV series in terms of how seriously they take it?

Guilty pleasures, certainly. I'll take it. 

Brian


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else remembers Lukas from the local Toronto band Cleavage... I was friends with the drummer and I'm pretty sure I met Lukas at a club once - this was probably about 3 years ago. There's a Cleavage video on YouTube - I actually saw it on Much Music a couple times. Do a search on YouTube for "lukas cleavage" if ya want to to see the vids.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Brian G said:


> Agree that Supernova's material reeks - what are these guys thinking of? Is this "gig" equivalent to Tommy's "Back to College" TV series in terms of how seriously they take it?
> 
> Guilty pleasures, certainly. I'll take it.
> 
> Brian


 
Mmmmmm.... Remember the hot tutor chic from "Back to College"? :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Interesting development last night:

House band is opening for SuperNova on the tour. LOL, big mistake IMO.

Storm should be gone this week, she just doesn't fit.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Interesting development last night:
> 
> House band is opening for SuperNova on the tour. LOL, big mistake IMO.
> 
> Star should be gone this week, she just doesn't fit.


You probably meant Storm should be gone right? And I agree. Either her or Magni. I must admit that Lukas cockiness annoys me sometimes but last night's performance of Bon Jovi's Living On A Prayer was *different* and I dug it (couldn't care less about his original though).

Toby really delivered last night and I think that with some more experience and confidence that he could give that band an interesting direction.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> You probably meant Storm should be gone right? And I agree. Either her or Magni. I must admit that Lukas cockiness annoys me sometimes but last night's performance of Bon Jovi's Living On A Prayer was *different* and I dug it (couldn't care less about his original though).
> 
> Toby really delivered last night and I think that with some more experience and confidence that he could give that band an interesting direction.


Yah, Storm. Duh!

Lucas definately did Living on a Prayer the only way he could. I would have loved to hear it a little more original, just to hear Raph's solo on a hair metal classic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Interesting development last night:
> 
> House band is opening for SuperNova on the tour. LOL, big mistake IMO.
> 
> Storm should be gone this week, she just doesn't fit.



Big mistake for sure. The only advantage Supernova could conceivably have is that they're used to playing big stages.

In terms of skill on their instruments, the house band is just a much better band in my opinion.

Supernova is lots of feathers and not much chicken.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Never saw the first season but the wife and I have seen every episode of this one and find it to be pretty entertaining. Personally I like Dilana,s voice the best but feel that Lucas is a close second voice wise and has the Rockstar image going for him. Storm and Magni are both Ok but I just can,t see why people like Toby.... I.ve seen and heard a hundred guys just like him over the years. The house band is great, better than Supernova, but thats the way it is in the rock music biz. The very best musicians are found alot of the times in the studios and get little or no credit. The rock bands may not always have the best chops but image, looks and appeal also go into making up a popular group (like it or not).


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Storm's gone. Magni stays and Lukas is in the bottom 3?? WTF?? Oh well, good entertainment value. Dave Navarro and The Panic Channel will be joining them on the road tour now. Why am I not that surprised...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Man the performances alway suck on elmination night. Though Lukas's original sounded better last night.

The SuperNova tune probably was the best of the lot so far, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

You know I really don't mind Lukas in small doses, like one or two songs a show, but I don't think I could listen to a whole album of his voice or an hour and a half show for that matter. At first it was a novel kind of voice, but after all these weeks it's, well, sorta gratting on my ears now and his stage show it's just getting too repetative. Sorry to say this but he's coming across like a one trick pony with not too much depth, in my not so expert opinion. But Tommy and the boys seem to like him, so what do I know?


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have been watching since last season too. I have to say toby, and boy does delana have a set of pipes on her... I Love the drummer man is he ever good.. for the house band.. wonder whats goin to happen next season


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Good performances from Toby and Delana tonight. I liked Magni's cover it was exceptional, his original is a little slow for me.

Lucas, layed it back. I was neither hear nor there on him tonight.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta agree, Delana's version of Roxanna was one of the best covers I've heard and Magni's rendition of Hush just rocked the house, but I have to concur that his original was 2nd rate compared to some of the others.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought Dilana's cover of Roxanne was one of her best performances. Somewhat surprising - I figured that song could turn out to be a poison pill, but she did an intelligent arrangement that really showcased her voice. Too bad she's shown herself to be such a head case - she's the only reason I'd buy a ticket (but SN's material would have to have taken a quantum improvement . . .).

Magni's cover of Hush was strong, but the band doesn't seem to like him. Toby has some mojo going, but for me his voice lacks color . . .

As for who's going to win - damn, now I'm totally confused!

Brian


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Personally I didnt like Dilana's version of "Roxanne".I think that song needs more than a single guitar backing her to make it really shine.Maybe it's just me, but doing a police song without that hard hitting ska beat seems kinda flat.She sung it well, I just kept waiting for the drum's and band to kick in.Lucas IMO is not a musician by any streach.But 3/4 of the band he is trying to front isnt.He may be a good front man for Supernova though.Although none of the "singer's" have impressed me at all, I think Toby may be the best fit for the band.What has impressed me is the House Band.The drummer is dead on and super tight,the guitarst puts Gilby to absolute shame(I think I could put him to shame as well).Tommy Lee won't last much longer,he looks like he's hard on the crack or somthing.To be honest I don't see SN being much more than a poorly arranged $ machine,All foam, no Beer.But I would pay to see the house band.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I only watch the show here and there, but I watched it last night. I didn't like the Roxanne cover either.

IMO Lucas stands out. You get the impression that the band really seems to like playing behind him. There is just a crazy energy there. The guy is a very good frontman, and you get the impression the effect would be the same with any band he was fronting. He kinda bugs me, but he's a very well rounded singer and frontman.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Supernova on Tour*

*Toronto*
MSN & VERIZON PRESENT
SUPERNOVA
ROCK STAR: LIVE TOUR
MASSEY HALL
VICTORIA & SHUTER
WED JAN 24 2007 7:30PM

*Vancouver*
MSN & VERIZON PRESENT
SUPERNOVA
ROCK STAR: LIVE TOUR
QUEEN ELIZABETH THEATRE
GST #866403173RT001
MON FEB 19 2007 7:30PM


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont really like lukas's voice. Its all growly and constrained...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's always a let down post. Now we are left with SuperNova (name pending on a Lawsuit).

It was like the air was let out of the tire when they did there song at the end. 


At least Canadians continue to win. :rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason I thought Navarro was in the band. That would have been bad enough, but are they actually going with just Gilby Clark on guitar?



LOL.


Hope the tunes are simple (not just bad, but simple).


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> For some reason I thought Navarro was in the band. That would have been bad enough, but are they actually going with just Gilby Clark on guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep just Gilby. I don't know how he is going to get on stage after Raph rips it up opening for them. LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yep just Gilby. I don't know how he is going to get on stage after Raph rips it up opening for them. LOL


I'm envisioning some "guest" appearances by Raph. :smile:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw Gilby as opening act for Metal Skool, now there's a band!!!!None I don't have cable, so I'm to understand Lucas won? If so, yippee :food-smiley-004: 

Andy


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Dug this one out of the vault with an update.

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2007/01/01/3116047-cp.html

Who didn't see this coming. LOL


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Who didn't see this coming. LOL



LOL... It figures. They are lasting longer than I expected. :confused-smiley-010 

What group is Rock Star going to showcase this year ?

FZ1


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

I was shocked and appalled to see RockStarSuperNova in the entertainment section of 'The Strait' looking for approx. $90 a ticket for the Vancouver show.

I was gob-smacked to hear that the show is SOLD OUT!?!?!

WTF?!?!?

Good thing they sold the tickets hard while the show was still on the air.
Wonder what kind of people are going?

Anyone want to raise their hands and explain themselves?

(To the previous poster who said "lots of feathers but not much chicken". Hilarious!!


----------

